# 1&1 Tarifwechsel



## Daniel Mannheimer (8. August 2005)

Hi,

habt ihr auch das Problem, dass 1&1 euch den Tarifwechsel verwährt? Ich wüsste gern wie viele User betroffen sind.


----------



## Liamderprogger (18. August 2005)

Hi Daniel Mannheimer;

hast Du es schonmal versucht, bei denen von 1&1 anzurufen, und zu schildern was bei Dir vor sich geht und eine Rechtfertigung gefordert? Ich denke, dass ich eigentlich nicht erwähnen muss, dass ich das unerhört finde, tus aber trotzdem... 

Viel Erfolg.


----------

